# Just bought a XD-9



## Hawkbizkit (Jan 8, 2007)

Well today while I was at the local gun shop shooting my Colt I decided to buy a 9mm and I pick the XD since i have read a lot and kind or prefer the looks of it over the Glock 17...

so....9 days 21 hours and counting till i can pick it up...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the new gun. Sorry U gotta wait so long. Here in TX, it is so nice to buy and walk out w/ a new gun immediately :smt076


----------



## Hawkbizkit (Jan 8, 2007)

pffftttt that would be nice.... i wonder what the rules are for AZ since i "own" a house there.

I really can't wait to shoot it next week it's just so dang sexy.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the XD club. I think you'll like it a lot.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hope you have as much fun and luck with yours as my son in law does with his. They are great guns.


----------



## Rob (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome to the world of XD.
I got the XD 9 service model in stainless on Dec 23 and have put 600 rounds thru it.
Love shooting my XD hope you do too.I rented some XD to see what I wonted.I liked them all but did not like the sights so I had TruGlo TG131XT night sights put on it before I even shoot it.If you do not like the sights take a look at the TruGlo.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Hawkbizkit said:


> pffftttt that would be nice.... i wonder what the rules are for AZ since i "own" a house there.
> 
> I really can't wait to shoot it next week it's just so dang sexy.


It has taken me around 5 minutes each to obtain approval for the last 5 guns I purchased in Arizona. One of which was an XD9 and another an XD40. You will probably be happy with your purchase.

We have always had a bit more realistic outlook on firearms here.

I haven't obtained a CCW cause we can carry without (open) and don't have to register anything that way.

Enjoy.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Fantastic, I think your gona love it. It will shoot great out of the box and as Rob said "welcome to the XD World"


----------



## slugger6 (Jan 15, 2007)

Congratulations on picking up the XD9. I have the XD45 with which I shoot IDPA competition every chance I get.


----------



## ian01 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hawkbizkit said:


> Well today while I was at the local gun shop shooting my Colt


Don't you mean....trying to shoot your colt?



Hawkbizkit said:


> ....9 days 21 hours and counting till i can pick it up...


I didn't know they let felons purchase guns in CA:smt104


----------



## bantonio (Jan 2, 2007)

I've had an XD 9 for about a year now and you are going to love it. I love mine. No doubt, my favorite gun in my collection. The .45 is next for me. However, for me I can pick up the gun in the time it takes me to drive down to my county sheriff's office, get the permit ammended, and drive back to the dealer. 1 hour tops if I want it on the same day.
BA


----------

